# Diffusers and Humidifiers



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

For Mother's Day my mom got an aroma diffuser. The oils that came with were peppermint, lavender, lemon, and citrus. These were made by the brand that made the diffuser and we were definitely unsure about using them around our budgie. As well as the package mentions nothing about pet safety. 

We finally named our budgie a few months ago. Their name is Treenia (or Treen if a male) and we are working on getting pictures of them. They are very timid compared to other budgies we have had. They aren't very active and it's been that way since we got them. They definitely aren't sick it's just their chill personality. However, you can sit them in front of the TV and they will watch for hours. They even sit on the edge of their cage doors and peek out to watch. They chatter a small amount, but they aren't really vocal. Another fact is their love for treat sticks. They love chewing and destroying treat sticks in their spare time. At the moment they're going through a serious molt and are kinda under the weather. Mostly wing feathers and huge pin feathers around the head and face. They are sneezing a bit more often and fly away when you get near their pin feathers. I haven't cut their wings because they never really made me feel unsafe letting them out. They bump their head every once in a while, but they are definitely learning. They haven't really bit me which is unusual for any budgie I have met. They only open their mouth and kinda softly close it. At first I thought they had a mouth problem, but they eat normally and never had a problem using it. I found a way to keep their mouth open by offering a little stick and I discovered no abnormal appearances. They step up quite easily, but they get scared quickly and don't like to move that far. Their worst fear is shadows which makes walking around with them a bit difficult. The gender is one of those hard to decide ones. I believe they are a girl because of the little lightish areas around their nares. When I look closer though I can see quite a bit of purple. Once I get pictures of them I will definitely ask for an opinion.

Is a humidifier or a aroma diffuser a better choice for a budgie? As well as what types of oils should I use for an aroma diffuser? I found a site saying peppermint oil is good for birds, but most of what you find on google says it repels them. I'm willing to spend some money if it means it helps them. They have a habit of getting feathers stuck to their cere. Probably because my room is always a little humid and warm. We have no idea why my room is the hottest in the house, but we circulate air using a fan to help. The normal house temperature is around 70-72 degrees. I should realistically buy a temperature monitor for my room since it somehow doesn't keep the same temperature as the rest of the house. I keep them in the master which is my room. It is big, has no traffic, and enough room to roam if they want. I know during molting it definitely probably affects their respiratory being around dusty feathers. 

I also want to adopt a rescue from this big box pet store we go to for her seed. They have this little rescue thing in the store where they bring budgies in daily and the amount they do is crazy! Most of the budgies there are very pretty mutations and they are mostly happy looking budgies. I don't know the rescue and probably should research or ask before adopting. I believe giving them a cage mate may bring out their personality. I'd also have a second big cage ready in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should only ever use 100% essential oils around budgies.

I find 100% natural eucalyptus oil to be fine with my birds. 
I've used it (1 or 2 drops) in a warm mist humidifier to help with respiratory issues.
I've also simply opened the bottle and put 2 drops in the cap and then put in in the room where the birds are in a location I'm positive they are unable to access.

Please read the information in the attached link:

Safe Use of Medical Grade Essential Oils with Birds*


----------

